# Discovery Channel Pulled a Documentary on Child Sex Abuse at Highest Levels



## ra wo (Aug 22, 2014)

Just wondering how many people know about this documentary, pulled at the last minute before broadcast by the Discovery Channel. It features former CIA Director William Colby talking about a high-level child kidnap and sex-slave ring. A grand jury was rigged, so that instead of investigating the charges, it turned around and charged the victim/witnesses with perjury. One girl went to jail rather than recant her charges and has never recanted.

ps how do you post a youtube? thanks.

Trailer for documentary "Conspiracy of Silence"





Full documentary. Warning this documentary contains strong language from witnesses.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

That is disturbing.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Do these grand juries differ somehow from the one's in ordinary people's lives? Because I'm serving on my local grand jury for a month. We are plain citizens, chosen at random... we hold no power other than to tell the DA's office that they have enough for a case or not. We cannot urge the arrest or further investigation of anyone.


----------



## ferrisD (Oct 16, 2014)

look at those sad numbers

http://www.statista.com/statistics/203838/number-of-child-abuse-cases-in-the-us-by-age/


----------

